# Very Weak Baby Goats, Help Please!



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 21, 2014)

So my does apparently settled on the first breeding, (not the second breeding a week later), so they came a week "early"!

Anywho, the first goat kidded with trips, completely normal and fine. But the second doe kidded with trips and they are very weak. They can barely lift their heads and can't suckle very strong. They all got some colostrum, and more the next two feedings. They are laying recumbent on their sides.

Anything else I can do to help them? Anyone know why they would be born like this?


---------


Update: gave them 3/10ths of a cc of BoSe and vit B shots a couple hours after birth, and a squirt of vitamin e in their mouths, and now a few hours later they are suckling stronger and two actually stood up (but it took them 8 hours after birth) the weakest one can't stand yet but is suckling stronger too and I gave him 1 cc of goats prefer keto-nia drench.  They are under a warm heat lamp and are sleeping, at first they were only recumbent, but now are sleeping sternally.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 21, 2014)

Sorry I have nothing to contribute, but please keep us updated.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 21, 2014)

If they are still here then I \m sure they will survive.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 21, 2014)

Were both does die at the same time? I have heard of Does that are very close having kids together and even enducing anothers labor a bit early. But that's besides the point now....

I think you have done everything possible!  You are monitoring closely and gave BoSe, Bshot and the drench. I use goat Nutri-Drench, but I know most are the same. Packed with vitamin and electrolytes. I truly believe if they rest, and get their colostrum they will pep up. I would drench again! I have Myotonics and I give 3cc to weakling newborns. 

Best of luck and much congratulations on your sets of triplets!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 21, 2014)

Sounds like you did everything I would have suggested. Please keep us updated! Hoping they will pull thru, I have a feeling they will!

When you get the time, we would love to see some pics of the babies! Congratulations on the lil babies!!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 21, 2014)

I think you are doing all you can.  Keep getting nutrition into them.  Keep them warm and make sure they are over 100 degrees before giving them any milk.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 21, 2014)

Put a little baking soda in the milk, to help with digestion and to prevent bloats.  1/8th to 1/4 teaspoon.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 21, 2014)

Ok the count is up to TEN babies!

Ghia: triplets, two boys and a girl. All camouflage with moonspots!
Joline: triplets, three boys. All camouflage, two w/ moonspots.
Minyette: quads (again!) three boys and a girl, one moonspots the rest brown. 

Please send healing vibes for Minyette, this was a rough pregnancy with the second baby stuck in a "C" shape. I had to go in and lift the pelvis so it could be born breech. She is very tired and having a slow recovery. Gave her vitamin B shots, penicillin, nutri-drench, and electrolytes and grain and alfalfa. Hoping she is just tired!

All babies up and happy and healthy!

Will post pics asap!!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 21, 2014)

Two more does due this week and one in a couple months.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 21, 2014)

The first set of triplets!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 21, 2014)

They are adorable! I read you kidding journal last year, love your girls! So cool Minyette had quads again! Are you going to keep any of the doelings? I don't think you will have a problem selling the bucklings with all those moonspots! 

Really hoping all the kids make it thru ok!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 21, 2014)

Oooo ouchy poor mama! But sounds like you've got her 100% taken care of. If the kids are great, then mama did her job being amazing and deserves a good rest! 

The moonspotted toosh on the one on the left is cuuuuuuuute!!!! Many congratulations!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you guys! Yes, I am hoping I will be able to sell the flashy boys and will probably end up processing the brown ones.  I have to update my journal now and get lots of new pics! 

YES! The moonspotted toosh on the left is one of only two girls and YES we will be keeping her (she's from Ghia)! We will also be keeping the only other doeling (from Minyette).

Hopefully the other two does give me more girl babies this year!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow lots of babies and BOYS holy cow! LOL.  pink for the other two! Congrats


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 22, 2014)

I  just love the grey moonspots on that doeling.  Will those spots change to white?  If not, that's just captivating!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 14, 2014)

In my experience they change to light tan. Total count so far is 8 boys and 5 girls, still have 4 does left to kid though.


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't put any of my babies on shavings, I use hay or straw. They seem to nibble the shavings/chips too much.

Bottle feed the weak one on your lap and kind of help it stand, then give it a good rub down. I had a little buck in a similar situation and though it took a lot of work- he is bouncing around with the herd now. Electrolytes are a good way to get them a nice boost.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 14, 2014)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:


> In my experience they change to light tan. Total count so far is 8 boys and 5 girls, still have 4 does left to kid though.


Looks like your ratio improved since your 2/21 post when you were 8 boys and 2 girls.
I hope I see an improvement right now I'm at 7 boys 2 girls with 3 more does to kid.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 14, 2014)

Everyone is fine and happy, though I am having a bugger of a time selling any males.  Super bummed, I thought the colors with the good genetics and udders behind them would move them. To date I haven't sold a single one!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 14, 2014)

Also, didn't realize it when I bred them, but we are going to have some LATE babies this year. We won't do it again like this next year!


----------



## dhansen (Apr 17, 2014)

Beautiful!  Love the moonspots!  Ho is Minyette?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 17, 2014)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:


> Everyone is fine and happy, though I am having a bugger of a time selling any males.  Super bummed, I thought the colors with the good genetics and udders behind them would move them. To date I haven't sold a single one!



Good luck with the buck sales.  It can be tough.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 17, 2014)

Minyette is doing great, I can't believe she gave me quads two years in a row! I think I might let her take next year off.

And we have A LOT of spots this year, I will have to get pics, we're swimming in moonspots!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Apr 20, 2014)

OMG! They're adorable!  

If you lived closer I would consider a buckling.  Eventually Oreo will need a replacement.


----------



## lovinglife (Apr 23, 2014)

I wish you were closer as well!  Love those moon spots!


----------

